# Curated Playlists by Choir Members



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I have found a few nice choral works by listening to playlists curated by people who sing in choirs themselves. Found a few recently in ITunes from Kings College members like Nico Muhly. Does anybody know where I can find more of these playlists? Tidal doesn’t have any I can see apart from generic Chill Out Choral etc If anybody has any can they share on this thread ?


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Nobody?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dulova Harps On said:


> Nobody?



If one never use iTunes etc ( that is my excuse) I presume they cant' t help you.
Sorry .


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> If one never use iTunes etc ( that is my excuse) I presume they cant' t help you.
> Sorry .


Well i myself don't use Itunes normally (in fact i can't stand Apple and everything related to them but was given a free Iphone and so am using the trial version of Itunes.) 

Basically i am looking for any curated lists of choral music by those who compose it/sing it etc

Thanks though Rogerx for the reply you may be right i'm probably asking too much perhaps!


----------

